# Gebrauchter Laptop



## MiMi (7. Juli 2009)

Hi,

und zwar wollt ich wissen ob jemand von euch schon Erfarhung gemacht hat mit gebrauchten Laptops (aus dem Internet)? Bei Ebay wollt ich nicht unbedingt einen kaufen, da ich schon einiges gehoert hab von kaputten Elektrogeraeten. Aber es gibt ja auch Seiten wo man sogar noch Garantie auf gebrauchte Laptops bekommt. 
Der Laptop soll fuer einen Bekannten sein, ca 150-200 euro und natuerlich nicht allzu alt (1-2 Jahre). Ja ich weiss wird schwer.


gr MiMi


----------



## port29 (7. Juli 2009)

Also ich wäre da wirklich vorsichtig. Denn es kann sein, dass der Rechner einen versteckten Mangel hat oder einfach nur geklaut wurde. 

Generell sei dir gesagt, dass deine Preisvorstellung etwas astronomisch ist und man zu dem Preis eben nicht erwarten kann, ein gutes Gerät zu bekommen.

Ein 1 Jahr altes Net-Book wirst du sicherlich zu dem Preis bekommen, aber mehr auch nicht. Meine alten Notebooks haue ich auch immer bei Ebay raus. Das eine habe ich damals für 3800DM gekauft und nach drei Jahren für 450€ bei ebay reingesetzt und das letzte für 1800€ gekauft und nach 3 Jahren für 340€ wieder verkauft. Momentan habe ich ein 2,5 Jahre altes MBP und würde dafür bei ebay noch  etwa 600-800€ bekommen.


----------



## MiMi (7. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss das die Preisvorstellung sehr sehr niedrig ist, war aber nicht meine ^^ Ich soll halt fuer den Bekannten schauen, hab ihm auch schon gesagt, dass das sehr sehr schwierig wenn nicht sogar unmoeglich wird. 
Er will halt Bilder etc dadrauf anschauen/ evtl bissel bearbeiten und nen ab und zu meinte er spielt er bissel Jump'n'run games. Namen konnt er mir keine nennen.



> Also ich wäre da wirklich vorsichtig. Denn es kann sein, dass der Rechner einen versteckten Mangel hat oder einfach nur geklaut wurde.


Genau aus dem Grund dachte ich an einen Shop wo man halt auch noch Garantie von einem Jahr oder so etwas bekommt.


----------



## port29 (7. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiss das die Preisvorstellung sehr sehr niedrig ist, war aber nicht meine ^^ Ich soll halt fuer den Bekannten schauen, hab ihm auch schon gesagt, dass das sehr sehr schwierig wenn nicht sogar unmoeglich wird.
> Er will halt Bilder etc dadrauf anschauen/ evtl bissel bearbeiten und nen ab und zu meinte er spielt er bissel Jump'n'run games. Namen konnt er mir keine nennen.



Er möchte einen Ferrari fahren, möchte aber nicht mehr zahlen, als für nen Trabbi. 



MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Genau aus dem Grund dachte ich an nen Shop wo man halt auch noch Garantie von nem Jahr oder so etwas bekommt.



Ich will jetzt niemandem zu nahe treten, aber eine Garantie bzw. Gewärleistung bringt dir nix, wenn es den Laden nach ein paar Monate nicht mehr gibt.

Das hier habe ich z.B. bei ebay gefunden. Bilder anschauen wird man damit wohl noch können. Bildbearbeitung wird man damit wohl auch noch machen können, aber eben nur sehr eingeschränkt. 3D Grafik kann man da aber komplett vergessen. Ich würde da auch nicht mehr, als WIndows 2000 drauf laufen lassen. 

Ganz ehrlich: Meiner Meinung nach ist der Kauf eines solchen Rechners rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Garantie wirst Du zu 99,9% nicht bekommen, da diese freiwillig ist.
Allerdings schreibt das Gesetzt eine 12 monatige Gewährleistung vor..... die Dir allerdings nichts nützt wenn das Gerät ausdrücklich als defekt und/oder für Bastler verkauft wird.
Es sei denn der Verkäufer benennt den Defekt eindeutig (z.B. defektes Netzteil) und es stellt sich heraus dass in wirklichkeit etwas anderes defekt ist (z.B. Mainboard).
Allerdings ist dabei auch zu bedenken dass nach (ich glaube) 6 Monaten die Beweislast bei Dir liegt.

Und dann ist da ja auch noch der Transport.....
Bei so alten Geräten wird die originale Verpackung wohl eher nicht mehr vorhanden sein..... also wird es einfach in irgendeinen Karton gequetscht.
Da kann es schnell mal passieren dass die Verpackung bzw. die Auspolsterung für den Transport nicht ausreichend ist.
Und dann geht der Ärger los.....
Wenn das Paket nicht schon offensichtlich beschädigt bei Dir ankommt, ist das Transportunternehmen schonmal fein raus (zumal dieses auch Verpackungsvorschriften hat, welche von den Versendern nur selten eingehalten werden).
Da ja kein offensichtlicher Transportschaden vorliegt, wird das Transportunternehmen sich natürlich quer stellen.
Und der Versender wird (ob nun zu Recht oder zu Unrecht lassen wir mal dahingestelt) behaupten dass er das Gerät ordnungsgemäss an das Transportunternehmen übergeben hat.
Also wirst Du den "Schuldigen" nun "dingfest" machen müssen, was meistens vor Gericht inkl. Gutachten etc. enden wird.
Ich behaupte einfach mal dass dieser Weg den Wert des Gerätes übersteigen wird. 

Nun aber zum Gerät.....
Bei der Preisklasse dürfte es wohl nur ein P2 oder evtl. auch P3 werden..... also irgendwo diesseits der 1Ghz-Klasse.
Klassiker wie SuperMario (jump'n'run') aus Win95 Zeiten dürften hier keine Probleme machen.
Aber halbwegs moderne Spiele werden Probleme bereiten.

Der RAM und die HDD werden nicht gerade üppig sein.
Eine Aufrüstung dürfte, wenn überhaupt noch, nur schwer möglich sein..... die Technik ist halt nicht stehen geblieben (DDR-RAM, S-ATA).

Der Akku wird mit sehr grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit platt sein (Akkus sind Verschleissteile und fallen somit auch nicht unter die Gewährleistung).
Ist eine "normale Gebrauchsspur", vor Gericht wirst Du also keine Chancen haben.
Ob Du noch einen neuen Akku bekommst, ist fraglich..... aber wenn, dann eher nur von einem Drittanbieter (z.B. irgendwo aus China *fg*).

Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung vom Display (ebenfalls ein Verschleissteil) könnte evtl. auch schon etwas "schwächeln".
Ebenfalls eine normale Gebrauchsspur.
Ersatz? Könnte schwer werden.

Abgesehen von den genannten Problemen, kaufst Du online sprichwörtlich "die Katze im Sack".
Ich bin der Meinung dass Dir hier der Geiz mit Sicherheit zum Verhängnis werden wird.

Wenn es schon so eine "alte Gurke" für wenig Geld sein soll, würde ich es mal beim An- und Verkauf versuchen..... da hast Du zumindest die Möglichkeit das Gerät noch vor dem Kauf unter die Lupe zu nehmen (wenn der Händler es denn zulässt).
Oder Du versuchst es über eine Anzeige in der lokalen Zeitung..... oder am schwarzen Brett.
Beim schwarzen Brett könnte z.B. die Uni/FH interessant sein..... heute hat doch fast jeder Student ein Notebook..... bei der Uni/FH sprichst Du also eine entsprechend breite Masse an.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (7. Juli 2009)

Es gibt einige Anbieter von Gebrauchtgeräten aus Leasing- und sonstigen Aufkäufen (zB Büroauflösung oder Ersetzung von Firmengeräten). Beispielsweise ist http://www.harlander.com so einer, zumindest ist das Gebrauchtprodukt (wofür er ja noch eine Gewährleistung gibt) ehrlich beschrieben, heisst, Probleme, fehlende Teile werden dort aufgeführt.

zB im Moment
IBM ThinkPad T42 1.7GHz 1024MB 40GB + XP Prof. für 240Euro.
oder IBM ThinkPad X31 1.4GHz 512 MB ab 105 Euro.
oder IBM ThinkPad X32 1.7GHz 1024 MB DVD + XP Prof. ab 230Eur

Aber - neben den genannten Problemen, die wiederum bei seriösen Verkäufern nicht auftauchen (fehlende Schadensliste) - sollte sich Dein Bekannter auch im Klaren sein, dass er dafür keine Rennmaschine, sondern etwas Älteres bekommt. Ich hatte von Harlander mal ein Lappi gekauft, die Fehler entsprachen dem Beschriebenen, und ich konnte mit dem Pentium-M 1,33GHz und 512MB-RAM absolut ausreichend im Netz surfen und "alltägliche" Dinge machen- auch Filme gucken und Musik hören. Bessere Youtube-Filmchen wurden schon ein bissel ruckelig. Grob kann man aber sagen, dass ein aktuelles Netbook mit einem Atom-Prozessor auch nur die Leistung eines Pentium-M bei etwa 1GHz hat. Nur ist der Atom-Prozessor sehr viel stromsparender.. Hier ein Benchmark dazu : http://www.phreekz.de/wordpress/2009/01/lbm-v2/

Selber schauen und überlegen. mfg chmee


----------



## MiMi (8. Juli 2009)

Gut, danke ich habs schon befuerchtet. Werd dem Bekannten das mal berichten. 

@chmee
Auf der Seite war ich auch schon. Dort gibt es eben diese B-Ware mit Garantie. Und ich die Seite sieht auch serioes aus, was aber nicht so viel heissen muss  Aber gut du hast dort deine Erfahrung gemacht, also hab ich schon mal eine Meinung dazu.

Die Festplatte koennte man ja locker aufruesten durch eine externe. Die kosten heut ja nicht viel, jedoch hat man dann auch locker nochmal 50 -100 euro mehr.


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2009)

Naja, jede Aufrüstung macht das Ding teurer und schon mit zwei Aufrüstungen (HDD,RAM) ist man im Bereich, dass man hätte ein Neues kaufen können.

Bei http://www.notebooksbilliger.de zb. TOSHIBA Satellite L300D-21P - 299Euro.

mfg chmee


----------



## ronaldh (8. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Die Festplatte koennte man ja locker aufruesten durch eine externe. Die kosten heut ja net viel, jedoch hat man dann auch locker nochma 50 -100 euro mehr.



Dabei darfst Du aber nicht übersehen, dass ältere Notebooks in der Regel keine USB 2.0 Schnittstelle haben. Dadurch werden die Zugriffszeiten deutlich reduziert.

Man muss sich wirklich darüber im Klaren sein, dass gerade geschäftlich genutzte Laptops (die häufig mit rumgeschleppt wurden) nach 3 bis 4 Jahren häufig wirklich runter sind. Firmen leasen Laptops in der Regel nur für Mitarbeiter, die ständig unterwegs sind. Deshalb würde ich persönlich in diesem Bereich auf Leasingrückläufer verzichten. 

Daher würde ich Dr. Dau recht geben, der Dir den Weg zum Schwarzen Brett der Uni gewiesen hat. Denn viele Studenten nutzen den Laptop hauptsächlich zu Hause, und da ist der Verschleiß dann wesentlich geringer, und Du kannst das Gerät vor dem Kauf wirklich testen, und sehen, ob es auch nach einer halben Stunde Belastung immer noch läuft.


----------



## MiMi (8. Juli 2009)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Dabei darfst Du aber nicht übersehen, dass ältere Notebooks in der Regel keine USB 2.0 Schnittstelle haben. Dadurch werden die Zugriffszeiten deutlich reduziert.


Wobei das ja das geringe Problem ist, hauptsache man hat mehr Speicherkapazitaet. 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Naja, jede Aufrüstung macht das Ding teurer und schon mit zwei Aufrüstungen (HDD,RAM) ist man im Bereich, dass man hätte ein Neues kaufen können.
> 
> Bei http://www.notebooksbilliger.de zb. TOSHIBA Satellite L300D-21P - 299Euro.
> 
> mfg chmee



Oki, danke dann werde ich mich dort mal umsehen. Und es weiterleiten.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Juli 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Bei http://www.notebooksbilliger.de zb. TOSHIBA Satellite L300D-21P - 299Euro.


Gerade durch zufall gesehen..... gleiches Model, gleicher Preis..... bei Atelco (so könnte man sich evtl. sogar die Versandkosten sparen ).


----------

